# Herbal Ink



## Chay

I have come across some recipes for handcrafted ink made from different types of herbs. Has anyone ever heard of or tried this?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

Hi Chay. I have tried a few recipes, but have not produced anything I could use. Most of them call for Gum Arabic, which is not easy to find here.


----------



## Chay

Thank You for your reply. If I actually get around to experimenting I'll let you know the results.


----------



## IanT

where the recipes at!?!?! 


I always thought of trying to make my own herbal tattoo ink (being that ive never had a tattoo before either... always pictured myself trying it on the bottom of my foot... hey at least no one would see it if it sucked!)

i remember making ink from indian paint stones as a kid (i dont know what they stones are called but they are reddish and native to the NE, (i lived on long island) ... youd rub a harder stone on the red one and a red powder would form... which you turned into a thick paste either with spit or water


----------



## Chay

IanT said:
			
		

> I always thought of trying to make my own herbal tattoo ink (being that ive never had a tattoo before either... always pictured myself trying it on the bottom of my foot... hey at least no one would see it if it sucked!)


The bottom of the foot?  :shock: I have a tattoo, but I can't even begin to imagine how painful the bottom of the foot would be with all those nerve endings.
Ian you should do some research into Tohunga Moko Tribal Tattooing, I think it might interest you.
I found the recipes in a book but you can find them online through a google search.


----------



## IanT

thats like the maori tribal tattooing right!?! cooooool stuff!! apparently they take a mallet with pins on the end, dip in ink and then hit that with a stone or another mallet.....sounds painful! (or slightly acupuncture-esque)


----------



## 7053joanne

I have 12 tattoos but I still can't imagine the old school style of tattoo....or should I say the traditional form.  I do have a tibetan prayer on the instep of my foot and it really wasn't painful at all (not like my hip bones yowza)....but I'm not sure how I would feel about the bottoms of my feet.


----------



## Sonam

what prayer is that you have on your foot?


----------



## 7053joanne

The general translation is "Hail to the jewel in the lotus".  Tibetan Buddhists believe that saying the mantra (prayer),  which reads "Om Mani Padme Hung", out loud or silently to oneself, invokes the powerful benevolent attention and blessings of Chenrezig, the embodiment of compassion.


----------



## Jody

> The general translation is "Hail to the jewel in the lotus". Tibetan Buddhists believe that saying the mantra (prayer), which reads "Om Mani Padme Hung", out loud or silently to oneself, invokes the powerful benevolent attention and blessings of Chenrezig, the embodiment of compassion.



That's sounds so cool.  I really like that idea and also on the instep.  I have one tattoo of a small tulip on my ankle that I got in Amsterdam.  I just may get another one but like yours.


----------



## 7053joanne

I also have the word Compassion written in Sanskrit on my left inner wrist.  I think those are my two favorite tattoos.


----------



## IanT

I LOVE the buddhist and sanskrit style i have always wanted to get a tattoo but until i find myself commpletely i dont want to... 

im trying to learn energy work and grounding myself so until then i dont want to make any commitments like that... but id almost do it myself if i could!


----------



## I love soap!

I've heard of herbal inks not tried it... yet!


----------



## Guest

I have seen lots of people say they use herbal inks , but have never tried it myself.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42

How about Henna Tattoo ink when I was a kid I loved those they last for like 2 weeks.. now I have about 10 EEKK real ones.. hahhaha my mom has em to so it happens... lmao but where would you buy henna powder from or do you have to make it all? HOW DOES THIS WORK!! AAHHH  :x


----------



## Krickett

I had some Henna art done once at an SCA--Society for Creative Anacronisms where they do reinactments for like the Mideveal (sp) time period. I can't remember the ladys name that did it but if I can find some contact info for her I will post it and you can go ask her about is as she has been doing it for quite some time now. You might do a google search and get some info on it as well.

Krickett


----------



## dagmar88

7053joanne said:
			
		

> I have 12 tattoos but I still can't imagine the old school style of tattoo....or should I say the traditional form.  I do have a tibetan prayer on the instep of my foot and it really wasn't painful at all (not like my hip bones yowza)....but I'm not sure how I would feel about the bottoms of my feet.



Oh, yes, the hips are uncomfortable and so is your spine when you haven't got a lot of fat   











			
				rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> lmao but where would you buy henna powder from or do you have to make it all? HOW DOES THIS WORK!! AAHHH  :x



I once had a henna kit that came with a book, templates, henna powder and bag... Real easy to work with, even when you're a bit artisticly chalenged  :wink:


----------



## IanT

yeah that looks a bit painful


----------



## dagmar88

pain is relative; to me it feels like depilating your eyebrows. 
The first half hour is the worst, but then the adrenaline kicks in  :wink:

I had my earlobes stretched years ago and that was seriously painful!


----------



## IanT

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> pain is relative; to me it feels like depilating your eyebrows.
> The first half hour is the worst, but then the adrenaline kicks in  :wink:
> 
> I had my earlobes stretched years ago and that was seriously painful!




yeahhh I know what none of that feels like...what the heck is depilating eyebrows? that sounds painful


----------



## dagmar88

LOL, borrow your girls tweezers and pluck exessive hair


----------



## IanT

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> LOL, borrow your girls tweezers and pluck exessive hair



YOOOOOOWCH!!!

No thank you.... 


Id much rather do it my way:

(Ian's Excessive Hair Removal mini-tutorial)

Supplies:

-1 butane lighter
-aloe vera to cool the burns

Directions:

1) light the lighter and hold it up real close to unwanted hair
2) POOF!- you are now hair free
3) Slather Aloe vera all over burns you may have recieved by doing this MAN-style hair removal technique

lol


----------



## dagmar88

Ooooh, no DH does that too! He starts looking like wolverine after a couple of no-hair-removal weeks. His hair grows like weeds, accept on his head   Poor man   
Anyway, burning those hairs gives you that reaaaly yucky smell. Ugh!


----------



## IanT

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, no DH does that too! He starts looking like wolverine after a couple of no-hair-removal weeks. His hair grows like weeds, accept on his head   Poor man
> Anyway, burning those hairs gives you that reaaaly yucky smell. Ugh!



lol yeah but its better than plucking them lol waaay more efficient lol sometimes I just run through a bonfire and im good to go... lol


----------

